# Ideas on how to put together a Bioshock themed party?



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone have any ideas or props/decorations they might suggest that I could buy or make to help create a Bioshock/Rapture theme for my Halloween party?
Especially anything I can buy or easily make as I am not that handy/crafty with making stuff unfortunately!

If you don't know Bioshock, it uses a lot of art deco themes in the game, except with everything being kinda worn out and run down, plus add in water damage since the game is set underneath the ocean.


Here is how my house looked for last Halloween to see kinda what I have to work with:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/100575-halloween-decor-my-pics.html



Here are some examples of Bioshock environments:

























































More pictures/info:

http://angevonlife.blogspot.com/2010/06/bioshock-environments-misc.html
and
http://bioshock.wikia.com/wiki/Rapture

Videos:


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's an older thread that you might find helpful 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/94044-bioshock-theme.html


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks I've already seen that thread (actually I posted in it last year...)

What I need are some ideas on how to transform my house interior into looking like places from Rapture (the underwater city where Bioshock takes place). I am especially stumped on what to do with my living and dining room to make it look more like a setting from the game (underwater / art deco appearance.) I have a bay window and a faux fireplace, and most of the rest of the living room and dining room (around the edges) are full of furniture.


Here are the ideas I have so far:


1. Make a Gatherer's Garden machine somehow (cardboard and paint mostly), put it over my pantry door in the kitchen.

2. Make a black and white checkered covering for the floor in some room or in a hallway (not sure how to make this.)

3. Make some lifesize plaster statues

4. Hang clear balloons or plastic 'bubbles' from the ceiling in the stairway (it has a high ceiling) or on second floor, for an air bubble effect (they did this at the Bioshock Release Party, here's a pic. 

5. Cover the windows all over the house with blue cellophane to look like they are looking out into the water.

6. Put up 'advertising' posters like you see in Rapture (examples here)



To show you some of what I have to work around--

*
This (link)* is the bay window area in the front of the living room (sorry I had no Halloween photos so it's from Xmas)


*This (link to pic)* is the large faux fireplace and mantle in the living room (this is how it was decorated last Halloween.)


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey I am still looking for ideas if anyone else can help!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I had an idea to put blue lights outside shining onto my house windows to make it look more like it is underwater...what do you think?


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

music from the ost, probably some underwater ambiance/ big daddy sounds would be cool. maybe make the fridge into a gather's garden machine. i know online places sell eve bottles and such. blue tint on all the windows plus light on the outside would make it very underwaterish. metal pop culture art from vintage stores. make a little sister hole and place it on the wall. They also sell splicer masks aswell, probably mix that with some new years decor.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know if this will help or not but there's a website called Surroundings that's stationed out of Oregon that has glass bubbles that float in water.
http://www.surroundings.com/cgi-bin/order.cgi?cart_id=&page=glass_bubbles.html#gbs
I really enjoyed that game and the second one and am looking forward to playing the third! Great idea!!!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh those glass bubbles are cool! I also really like the ones with the hooks so you can make a curtain but I'd be afraid of them getting broken being glass... 


I was thinking of getting a few small vases that look like fish bowls like this:
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/bubava52ea6o.html

and then filling them with round clear glass stones (if I can find where to buy those cheaply, maybe for aquariums?) and putting a light inside and placing those around for lighting/accents.

Kinda like this:


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Bioshock drinks!









http://www.thedrunkenmoogle.com/post/247458097/plasmid-bioshock-cocktail-ingredients-30ml

http://www.thedrunkenmoogle.com/post/902029237/raptures-delight-bioshock-2-cocktail


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow that looks fantastic! I want one!


----------

